# Hypnotherapy and IBS-D



## RobbieJ (Jul 7, 2001)

Hello.Im currently trying a Hypnotherapy program at home but i caaarn`t seem to relax or cope with day to day stresses hence my IBS is not improving. Are there any other ways i can cope with stress. I carn`t change my job, but i know that work is the main cause of the stress.Rob ( England )


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

You may need to give the hypnotherapy program more time. Another option is to seek treatment from a mental health professional who is trained in cognitive-behavioral treatment. They can teach you strategies for calming your body and managing your stress more effectively. Good luck with things.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Robbie...I normally don't horn-in on this or other such Forums unless I have something very specific which I think can help someone. when I read your post, as a healthcare professional [with admittedly poor typing skills] I felt compelled to respond.I am not a clinical psychologist but I work with physicians who are allergists and immunolosists who are expert in the field of food and chemical allergy, sensitivity and intolerance, and whose protocols are tremendously effective esp. for d-type IBS.The three-legged stool of IBS disease management (dietary manipulation, pschological therapeutic modalities, and interventional pharmacotherapy) has been greatly enehanced by the dicovery over the past 5 years that there is indeed a very specific inflammatory response within the SMALL BOWEL of IBS-d types and cyclics which involves not only mast cells but granulocytic and non-granulocytic circulating immunocytes.These reactions are not detectible by methods which are designed to test for specific circulating immunoglobulins to the foods which provoke these reactions (RAST or ELISA or even SPT for IgE/IgG]and this is one reason they have eluded investigators for decades.Also, since most investigators have spent decades looking at the colon rather than the small bowel, the syndrome was procounced "functional" based on the fact the colon looks basically normal (except for increased mast cell density at the ileaocecal junction...one of the first red-flags to immunologists that there was a proinflammtory reaction occuring in the SMALL bowel). for many years European investigators have been capturing "markers and signs" of immunocyte involvement, but it has jyust been in the last few years, since the advent of jejunal isolation techniques developed primarily at Sahlgrens Medical Centyer in Goteborg, Sweden, that the aberrant inflammatory response to dietary components that occurs within the small bowel has been unmistakably quantified, and new technology for detetcing in vitro the common-end point of circulating immunocyte responses to foreign substances has been developed.NOw WHY the abnormal immunocytic reactions to foods and chemicals now quantified in the small bowel by jejunal isolation techniques occurs is complex. It is a multipathway (up to 8 different ones) combination of immunologic and non-immunologically mediated reactions....and even a localized IgE mediated reaction appears to occur which could never before be detected because the IgE involved is localized in the small bowel and does not circulate.Never the less, d-types and cyclics do indeed suffer, as a very primary basis for their symptom set, abnormal release of proinflammatory mediators into the small bowel lumen, small bowel wall (tissue and nerves and mucsles) and microvsculature and this precipitates the symptoms of d-type and cyclic IBS.The reactions, unlike allergy, are dose-dependent and delayed-onset so they also usually elude normal dietary intake logging methods, as these were developed based upon the characteristics of food ALLERGY, which is NOT dose depenedent nor delayed onset (except Type III gel & coombs reactions).Bottom line, this is the primary reason why it is very difficult ot achieve FULL remission in d-types and cyclics solely on the basis of single-mode therapies such as pharmacotherapy or psychotherapies (HT or CBT). YOu are trying to ATTENUATE the effects of a physiologic proinflammatory reaction and the perception and response to same. You can reduce the effects of the patients REACTIONS TO this chronic proinflammatory reaction, and the learned behaviors which can precipitate or amplify certain episodes, but as long as the patient continues to consume the reactive foods and chemicals the chronically upregulated state of the gut smooth muscle and neurovascular network will remain, and will continue to be persistently provoked.However, if you utilize the most current means of ifolating and removing the foods and additives which are PROVOKING (precipitating) these reactions you can (in an integrated protocol) achieve the best possible outcomes.Again, these reactions go beyiond those comorbid allergic and pseudoallergic reactions to foods most practitioners are aware of, and which they do usually eliminate with conventional dietary therapy if applied properly. BUT these are not the primary problem.I recommend that patients with this symptom set learn as mauch as possible about the role of foods and additives in their overall health and in the regulation of their gut function, so they can make informed decisions about dietary therapeutic modalities which can greatly enhance the succes of any program they are following which does not incorporate this information.So I recommend this book, written for patients by thw worlds leading expert in the field of food allergies and intolerance, to anyone with a d or cyclic symptom set especially who has not been worked up for food or chemical SENSITIVIIES...the information you gain can and will make the difference between where you are now and where you want to be vis a vis symptom remission:"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff (M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rob check out our Hypnotherapy forum and we will help you out and get you through this.







http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum&f=11 There are hundreds of people who are on the program or are finnished if there Mike's tapes. If not no worries will help you out.I also agree with Dr Bolen on the CBT approach as something to try. She is an expert on CBT and IBS.


----------

